# unison und Passwortabfrage

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

seit dem Update Ende Januar habe ich das Problem, dass Unison bei einer SSH-Verbindung nicht mehr nach dem Passwort fragt.

```
getsockname(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, NULL}, [2]) = 0

fcntl(3, F_GETFL)                       = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl(3, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)    = 0

fcntl(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)           = 0

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(3, [{"l\0\v\0\0\0\22\0\20\0\0\0", 12}, {"", 0}, {"MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1", 18}, {"\0\0", 2}, {"\351|#\366\0\2210\366/\373\360H-\203\251V", 16}, {"", 0}], 6) = 48

read(3, "\1\0\v\0\0\0\263\1", 8)        = 8

read(3, "\360Y\246\0\0\0\300\5\377\377\37\0\0\1\0\0\24\0\377\377\1\7\0\0  \10\377\0\0\0\0"..., 1740) = 1740

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(3, [{"b\0\5\0\f\0\0\0BIG-REQUESTS", 20}], 1) = 20

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLIN}])

read(3, "\1\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\1\217\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 4096) = 32

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(3, [{"\217\0\1\0", 4}], 1)       = 4

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLIN}])

read(3, "\1\0\2\0\0\0\0\0\377\377?\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 4096) = 32

read(3, 0x9e15f4, 4096)                 = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(3, [{"7\0\5\0\0\0\300\5\6\1\0\0\10\0\0\0\377\377\377\0\24\0\6\0\6\1\0\0\27\0\0\0"..., 44}, {NULL, 0}, {"", 0}], 3) = 44

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLIN}])

read(3, "\1\10\4\0\273\r\0\0\37\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3516\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

read(3, "SelectionBox.foreground:\t#141312"..., 9996) = 9996

read(3, 0x9e15f4, 4096)                 = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
```

Ich hoffe hier die entscheidenden Zeilen zu posten, doch diese hier ist das letzte und immer wiederkehrende, was unison bringt:

```
read(3, 0x9e15f4, 4096)                 = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
```

Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?

Es ist übrigens Clientabhängig. SSH-Verbindungen gehen aber weiterhin. Solche Tipps wie "unison nochmals compilieren" habe ich schon gemacht.  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Eins muss ich ergänzen: Es funktioniert manchmal. Ich muss es 10 mal starten, denn funktioniert es evtl. ein mal.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bas89

Ich benutze Unison grundsätzlich nur mit automatischer Authentifizierung mittels id_rsa-Schlüsseldatei, eben weil das bei mir sonst auch nicht so recht klappt.

----------

## LinuxTom

ich habe mal geschaut, was ich im Januar noch alles geändert habe: Es scheint am OpenSSH zu liegen. Denn wenn Unison die Passwort abfragt, kommt auch die Zeichenfolge "Password" im strace vor. Wenn nicht, läuft es sich tot. Werde ich jetzt wohl oder übel auch auf meinen Rechnern einrichten.  :Sad: 

----------

## LinuxTom

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> ... automatischer Authentifizierung mittels id_rsa-Schlüsseldatei...

 

Danke für den Tipp. Jetzt funktioniert es. Warum RSA und nicht DSA?

----------

## bas89

Sorry, das ist denke ich egal. RSA ist doch denke ich die Standardeinstellung.

----------

